# Mac driver for Hitachi camcorder



## rgrich (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a Hitachi DVD camcorder (DZ-MV230A).  I can get drivers that will allow the camera images and video clips to be sent to a PC, but I can't get the images and video to carry over to my Mac.  When hooked up to my iMac with a USB cable, the iMac doesn't pick up the camcorder at all.  Any ideas how to hook up this USB cable to my iMac G5 so I can get the videos on my Mac?  I've called Hitachi's help desk and they say Hitachi doesn't make any drivers for the Mac OS, only for the PC.  A PC will show the images and video from the camcorder, but only if you install a special USB driver on the PC.
Is there a work-around of some type?


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 19, 2005)

Hitachi doesn't provide a driver because you don't need it and can't really use it for anything constructive. You have a DVD camcorder. Your camera records to mini-DVD in MPEG-2 format. This is an output format which is not intended for editing. However, you should be able to edit the video by simply placing your camcorder's mini-DVD into your Mac's tray-loading optical drive and ripping with *Handbrake* or a similar app. The takeaway message is that you should buy a DVD camcorder only if you want to play your productions as they were shot. If you want to edit your masterpiece, then you should buy a mini-DV or hard drive-based camcorder.


----------



## rgrich (Dec 19, 2005)

It is too true!  I have to fork out the dough for something that actually works!  What misery!  Oh, darn...


----------

